# ShopNote #43



## Bluegillman (Sep 11, 2004)

Hello guys, has anyone ever made one of those through dovetail fixtures that ShopNote #43 has in the magazine? Or anyone have built one on their own?
Thanks, Bluegillman


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2004)

I have never seen this in a magazine. Do you think you could show some pictures of it?

Thanks, 

Kevin


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

A manufacturer of the jig would be helpful. I've never seen the mag either.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

You might want to grab a copy if you can find one. Pretty good reading material.

http://www.shopnotes.com/


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks interesting, thanks for the link.


----------



## Bluegillman (Sep 11, 2004)

I was trying to post a photo that I had scanned but can't? How do I get it on this? (I don't know if I did one right!)
Ralph


----------



## rout-on (Sep 13, 2004)

Bluegill You have to go to the bottom of the thread posted area click Go Advanced.........then manage attachments,find where you saved the photo or image,click open ........then Upload tab and you should see the icon with the image no. and size.click close and submit reply.I've included an example with this post.Hope it works for ya,and you have some stuff to share with us.......Dave


----------



## scooter (Sep 16, 2004)

Gday Bluegillman, I am interested in the Shopnotes jig myself.

I have made a through dovetail jig, it has fixed fingers though, it is similar to the Australian made Gifkins jig. I used an old Incra positioning jig (for accurate spacing) when cutting the template out on the router table, and have Loctited bearings onto standard dovetail and straight bits to use with it. Works a treat. 

I'm looking to make one with variable spaced fingers so I'm also interested if anyone has made the Shopnotes one or similar.

Cheers.................Sean

The beatings will continue until morale improves...


----------



## Bluegillman (Sep 11, 2004)

I would try that again (posting) on the other computer. (I have three running for some reasons, but this one isn't big for it) I had download the mag and would have to "work" to get it post. Bear with me when I get a change to post it. Thanks guys!  

Ralph


----------



## Bluegillman (Sep 11, 2004)

Now let's see if you can "see" the photo.. First try says I had it way too big to post it, then my son says I have to "cut" it down to size to fit.


----------



## rout-on (Sep 13, 2004)

> You're close.getting there


----------



## scooter (Sep 16, 2004)

Gday Bluegillman, your attachment opens, possibly reduced a little too much.

Did you have any luck with that Shopnotes jig? Haven't decided about getting the back issue, hope someone else has built the jig.

Cheers......Sean


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Having made several of the projects from Shopnotes I am sure the jig will perform as expected. I am in the process of building a portable router table from Shopnotes #45, soon to be followed by the "Stow away router table" from Shopnotes #71(which also includes 5 handy shop projects made from a single sheet or plywood each and a very nice wooden vise!) The holidays will be here soon and many people are afraid to tackle what they think will be a complex project. The plans are easy to follow, well thought out, and the results are both practical and economical. Note: Some of the Shopnotes are out of print from time to time. Rockler and other websites offer individual plan reprints for $3.95 US. The complete Shopnotes issue sells for $4.95 US.


----------



## Bluegillman (Sep 11, 2004)

Hello Scooter, I just built it some but didn't finish it. I'm waiting for an opening on my machine at work to do some of the parts. Months back some days the machine is open waiting for another job to run, I didn't have any plans to build something. Now I do and it's always got a job going! Made the base's fixture with the slots cutted out, made nuts to screw the fingers onto the fixture. I need to make the fingers and test the cuts to be sure those size fits the dovetail before I run them all. I'm building it all out of alum.
Bluegillman


----------

